# how to enter redd's ship?



## Syndra (Apr 23, 2020)

"shouldn't board without asking" :0


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 23, 2020)

He's waking around somewhere on your island, you have to talk to him first


----------



## lizardon (Apr 23, 2020)

After the museum is done upgrading. Then go to find Redd somewhere in your town, he will invite you


----------



## cheezu (Apr 23, 2020)

My museum hasn't upgraded. Is there something that needs to be done in order to trigger that?


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow, he docks his little dinky ship on your island without asking for permission? Yet I can't barge into his unattended ship? The audacity.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 23, 2020)

cheezu said:


> My museum hasn't upgraded. Is there something that needs to be done in order to trigger that?


I read you need to donate a real painting first to Blathers who then suggests the update of the museum. It will be closed for one day and then be updated the following day


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> I read you need to donate a real painting first to Blathers who then suggests the update of the museum. It will be closed for one day and then be updated the following day


Where do you get your first art though, if not from Redd?


----------



## lizardon (Apr 23, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Wow, he docks his little dinky ship on your island without asking for permission? Yet I can't barge into his unattended ship? The audacity.



For sure his ship didn't pass Smog Check lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Where do you get your first art though, if not from Redd?


He will be walking around your town, find him, he will sell you the first one, and it's real for sure. Then donate to the museum. And then museum will upgrade


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

lizardon said:


> For sure his ship didn't pass Smog Check lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> ...


From what I can tell, he's not walking around my town today. Is it certain times?


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 23, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Where do you get your first art though, if not from Redd?


You get the first art from Redd, he's walks around your island (I found him at the beach) and offers you then a painting which you can buy from him


----------



## lizardon (Apr 23, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> From what I can tell, he's not walking around my town today. Is it certain times?



Not sure if there is a time limit. Maybe check the museum first?? But I bought the paint from Redd first


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

lizardon said:


> Not sure if there is a time limit. Maybe check the museum first?? But I bought the paint from Redd first


I did check the museum already, and he talked about donating art.
I will just have to look again I guess.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 23, 2020)

I have Leif today. I will try to check around my Island and see if I can see him but can you even get two special visitors per day?


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 23, 2020)

Perhaps this video helps:


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

I've literally checked everywhere, his boat isn't even here.
Does he not come on the 23rd?


----------



## cheezu (Apr 23, 2020)

So it seems Redd will not appear on the same day that Blathers tells you about the Museum art.


----------



## Katie97 (Apr 23, 2020)

For non TTers - Redd shows up tomorrow!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 23, 2020)

Katie97 said:


> For non TTers - Redd shows up tomorrow!


Thanks for confirming!


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 23, 2020)

Katie97 said:


> For non TTers - Redd shows up tomorrow!


Not entirely true; people in the West who were awake at the time of the update (i.e. before their 5 AM times) who spoke to Blathers get Redd today!


----------

